# ant: Ordner in eine Jar einfügen



## Miriam84 (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo ich habe folgende ordnerstruktur:

de.test
bin​ src​ cfg​ images​ ....​
Ich habe mir eine ant Skript geschrieben in welchem die Klassen kompiliert und in ein jar Datei kopiert werden. nun möchte ich zusätzlich zu den kompilierten klassen aus dem bin Ordner auch noch den Ordner images ins jar File kopieren. 

Wie mache ich das. 
Der einzige weg, wie ich es geschafft habe, war das einfügen aller ordner die gifs enthalten. Diese Methode gefällt mir allerdings nicht so sehr. 

[XML]<target name="jar" depends="init">
		<mkdir dir="${dist.dir}"/>
		<jar destfile="${dist.jar}" basedir="${classes.dir}"  >			
			<fileset dir="." includes="**/*.gif" />
		</jar>
	</target>[/XML]

Gibt es noch einen Weg dirket den Ordner images in das jar aufzunehmen, ohne zu sagen, welche anderen ordner man nicht mit im jar haben will?


----------



## fastjack (28. Apr 2010)

[XML]
<fileset dir="./images">
    <include name="meinbild.gif"/>
    <include name="abc/*.jpg"/>
</fileset>
[/XML]


----------



## Miriam84 (28. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Dadurch ahbe ich im jar dann aber nicht den ordner mit den Bild dateien sondern nur die Bild-Dateien. Ich will aber den Ordner mit drin haben.

also 

test.jar
manifest​de​images​
Gibts dafür ne Möglichkeit?


----------



## fastjack (28. Apr 2010)

Probier mal das dir zu ändern und dementsprechend in die includes einzubeziehen:

[XML]
<fileset dir=".">
    <include name="images/meinbild.gif"/>
    <include name="images/abc/*.jpg"/>
</fileset>[/XML]


----------

